# Filming your hunts?



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

How many of you guys film you hunts? I run and produce a Web Based Show called Hard Core Outdoors. I use a Sony HDR-FX7 with all the extra goodies!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Imma gonna start this this. Just gotta get a video camera first.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Want to start, but it seems very difficult if you do not have the right equipment.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am going to smack me a deer this year and worry about the video when I have the money. My main focus this year will be getting a deer. I would like to get some pictures though. Maybe some quick vids off of a cheap camera.


----------



## Opie91 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have filmed for a 2 years, run a sony FX-1, Really cool when it all comes together. With that said, I don't have a cameraman this year so if anybody is serious and wants a camera with all the goodies, send me a PM, I can fix you up


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Im going to try it this year.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't and won't... I near hunt so there is no point in lugging extra gear


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

Your really missing out N7709K its a thrill. Been filming for 3 years now and its awesome. I am lucky to have the camera I do. Its a really nice HD camera. If I get bigger going to move up to the AX200.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I started last fall.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't hunt for bucks, does, etc... I hunt for meat. First legal animal that comes I'm gonna take. Only reason I hunt, more or less. I may be missing out, but I'm not going to give up my fall,summer, spring, etc to scout and all that. I go out, and drop the hammer, that's it really. Deer happens by, or I happen by them. 

I can't stand watching hunting videos, can't stand most of the hunters on there and the rare few the are good are outweighed by the bad ones.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm starting this year, we have some sort of Canon camera but it's really nice, my dad is going to film me a little bit and I am going to try filming myself with it too and I am going to get a Rhino Outdoors Lid-Cam as well. they are supercool I seen them at the Big Buck Expo and they were awesome cameras for the money.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> I'm starting this year, we have some sort of Canon camera but it's really nice, my dad is going to film me a little bit and I am going to try filming myself with it too and I am going to get a Rhino Outdoors Lid-Cam as well. they are supercool I seen them at the Big Buck Expo and they were awesome cameras for the money.


Yeah its awesome Ignition Kid. 
Here is the camera I film with Sony HDR-FX7: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shopping/Products/Sony-HDR-FX7__SONYHDRFX7.aspx
I use a Muddy Outfitter Tree Arm: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shop...utfitter-Tree-Arm__SUPPORTMUDDYOUTFITTER.aspx
I use the Campbell Fluid Head Tripod: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shopping/Products/Campbell-Fluid-Head-Tripod__supportfluidtripod.aspx
I film onto the Sony DVC Premium Tapes: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shop...-DV-Premium-Tapes-(5-Pack)__tapepakstand.aspx
Always carry an extra Sony Battery: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shopping/Products/Replacement-Sony-7-HR-Battery__BATREPSONY970.aspx
I use the Sennheiser Headphones to monitor audio: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shop...r-HD280-PRO-Monitor-Headphones__HD280PRO.aspx 
I use this Audio Adapter for extra XLR Inputs: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shopping/Products/Beachtek-Audio-Adapter__MICBEACHTEKDXA2T.aspx 
I use the Azden 11" Shotgun Mic: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shopping/Products/Azden-Shotgun-Mic---SGM-1X__MICSHOTGUNAZDEN.aspx
I use the Campbell Windscreen: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shop...the-Azden-SGM-Series-(9in)__MICSCREENSGM.aspx 
I use this XLR Cable: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shopping/Products/Audio-Technica-18-XLR-Cable__cablexlrxlr18.aspx
Then this fluid head for my camera arm: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shopping/Products/Manfrotto-701-HDV-Fluid-Head__SUPPORT701HDV.aspx
Then for my 2nd camera angle I use the GoPro: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shop...-HD-Helmet-HERO-Camcorder__GOPROHDHELMET.aspx 
Then this is the mount for the GoPro: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shop...le-Mini-Tripod__SUPPORTGORILLAPODSLRZOOM.aspx


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

HardCoreOutdoor said:


> Yeah its awesome Ignition Kid.
> Here is the camera I film with Sony HDR-FX7: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shopping/Products/Sony-HDR-FX7__SONYHDRFX7.aspx
> I use a Muddy Outfitter Tree Arm: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shop...utfitter-Tree-Arm__SUPPORTMUDDYOUTFITTER.aspx
> I use the Campbell Fluid Head Tripod: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shopping/Products/Campbell-Fluid-Head-Tripod__supportfluidtripod.aspx
> ...


wow. you really invested in this..


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

HardCoreOutdoor said:


> Yeah its awesome Ignition Kid.
> Here is the camera I film with Sony HDR-FX7: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shopping/Products/Sony-HDR-FX7__SONYHDRFX7.aspx
> I use a Muddy Outfitter Tree Arm: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shop...utfitter-Tree-Arm__SUPPORTMUDDYOUTFITTER.aspx
> I use the Campbell Fluid Head Tripod: http://www.campbellcameras.com/shopping/Products/Campbell-Fluid-Head-Tripod__supportfluidtripod.aspx
> ...





outdoorsman3 said:


> wow. you really invested in this..


WOW. you must be rich to buy all that stuff.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> WOW. you must be rich to buy all that stuff.


some peoples passions dont have a price, and as an adult with a full paying job (probably) that is not that hard to afford. if he gets a few good hunts on film that 3 grand camera just bought him a full ride ticket to celebrity hunting.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> some peoples passions dont have a price, and as an adult with a full paying job (probably) that is not that hard to afford. if he gets a few good hunts on film that 3 grand camera just bought him a full ride ticket to celebrity hunting.


Ya, I know what you mean. BUT, I wish I had the money to have a passion like that.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Harcore, do you have a link where we can watch some videos?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Harcore, do you have a link where we can watch some videos?


x2.


----------



## Opie91 (Feb 23, 2010)

I run a Sony FX-1
Manfrotto 501 HDV head
Manfrotto 3211 Tripod
Muddy Camera Arm
Audio Tech Pro88W wireless mic
Bescor MX 600 light


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

this spring I got a Sony camcorder for hunting! didn't get much video from turkey season though.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

we r on midwest whitetail.com so yes


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

No videos now guys but you will be able to check them all out this coming Spring when we air our show. And yes, hunting is my passion. I am probably just about the same age as a lot of you guys on here. Where I get my money is I have a full time job and show steers across the country in the winter which If you have a nice steer pays out a lot of $$$. I have always wanted to do this type of stuff as to filming and I figured the only way I could get there was to work my ***** off and its paid off so far.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> some peoples passions dont have a price, and as an adult with a full paying job (probably) that is not that hard to afford. if he gets a few good hunts on film that 3 grand camera just bought him a full ride ticket to celebrity hunting.


Hey outdoorsman3 do mind If I know your name? I see you have Elusion Camo in your signature as I am pro-staff for them. Great Camo btw.
www.elusioncamo.com


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I need a new camera arm.

and n77, I see nothing wrong with the way you hunt, theres nothing wrong with it, but I feel more accomplshed by taking etra time to set up trail cameras, plant food plots, take etra time to scout the hunting area and so on and so forth, and I give an extra thumbs up to those that take the extra step to film their hunt since it is very hard to do since there are so many things that have to be right for them to get it on film and for it to be a good video.
and I like to hunt big bucks, but that doesnt mean I'm gonna let all the does walk by me without sending a muzzy tipped easton through them, and I get excited and pumped about shooting does and small bucks as much as a big buck. id like 2 shoot a big buck with my bow this year but if I dont I wont be upset or dissapointed with my hunting season.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't really care about getting a big time spot on TV, though it would be cool as hell, it isn't my main goal. My main goal is to relive the moment whenever I want, and to catch that once in a lifetime moment on camera. I am not getting into it this year though...Money isn't allowing it.

I wish I could film all my hunts, it just isn't feesable right now.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> I don't really care about getting a big time spot on TV, though it would be cool as hell, it isn't my main goal. My main goal is to relive the moment whenever I want, and to catch that once in a lifetime moment on camera. I am not getting into it this year though...Money isn't allowing it.
> 
> I wish I could film all my hunts, it just isn't feesable right now.


Being on TV isn't my goal either, though it would be nice. Like you said, its not my main goal. Filming my hunts is very enjoyable. It's my passion.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ive done the works, and its fun and all but it takes challenge out of it to hut over foodplots. 

I also don't see a point in spending $500 on a shoulder mount for a decent buck. If you can shoot a 120" deer a season why mout them? Wait for a once in a lifetime animal and get a mount done of that one.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

my first 125"-130"+ im gonna get mounted, I made a hige deal to my dad about getting an antler mount on my first kill this year on my like 30".. you can only shoot ONE first buck. and I want my first big buck to be mounted.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

N7709K said:


> Ive done the works, and its fun and all but it takes challenge out of it to hut over foodplots.
> 
> I also don't see a point in spending $500 on a shoulder mount for a decent buck. If you can shoot a 120" deer a season why mout them? Wait for a once in a lifetime animal and get a mount done of that one.


So you are saying hunting deer without food plots its easy, MAN, you gotta show me what your doing. How many B&C bucks have you shot?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

No, that's then opposite of what I'm saying. I hunt some hard land and it truly makes it challenging. Last season I saw an shot one deer up on that piece.

And the comment about how many b&c bucks I've shot, stuff like that takes the fun out of hunting


----------



## ronjuan (Mar 1, 2011)

*Funny*

This was from years back (99) when a guy I know got his first buck. Now we call all the little ones jimmy bucks. LOL

Not the hunt but was fun messing with him about this little buck.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN81FfWP7gQ


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

N7709K said:


> No, that's then opposite of what I'm saying. I hunt some hard land and it truly makes it challenging. Last season I saw an shot one deer up on that piece.
> 
> And the comment about how many b&c bucks I've shot, stuff like that takes the fun out of hunting


I have to say I hunt some hard land too. But I put so much time in on scouting bucks. I have a journal/tab going on this buck called "Hat Trick". He is a 5 year old deer and this will be the 3rd year I have been watching him. I have sheds off of him as a 3 year old. I am planning on hunting this buck early in the season. Right now I am keeping track of when and where this buck enters the field. I keep track of the temp, the current condition as if its clear, cloudy, rainy. The humidity,wind, amount of precip and then the moon phase. If I keep track of this buck every evening for the rest of the season which I plan on doing. There is going to be some sort of pattern for him. I know his core area exactly. I have passed this buck up the last 2 years so he could reach max potential as a 5 year old. So now If I can set-up and harvest that buck with a bow. I am going to feel SO accomplished. A lot more accomplished then if I just went out one day and he walked by and I dropped him with my shotgun at 100 yards. Now I know Minnesota has big deer. I have seen some big ones come out of there. Now it depends how much land you hunt on? I hunt on a 200 acre farm in Ohio. So I got it out lucky and was able to start right there. But I guarantee you if you go around knocking on doors at farms and say you will work as much as you can majority of the farmers would let you. I know a lot has changed though. That's just me. Not to be a prick but you can't say you hunt some "hard" land when you just hunt for meat and I quote, "I go out, and drop the hammer, that's it really."


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> No, that's then opposite of what I'm saying. I hunt some hard land and it truly makes it challenging. Last season I saw an shot one deer up on that piece.
> 
> And the comment about how many b&c bucks I've shot, stuff like that takes the fun out of hunting


Chasing after a B&C buck puts more fun in hunting for me. 

Hunting over food plots is also not an easy task. Its fun to know that you worked hard to grow it and now hunt on it and maby even shoot a deer off of it.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Chasing after a B&C buck puts more fun in hunting for me.
> 
> Hunting over food plots is also not an easy task. Its fun to know that you worked hard to grow it and now hunt on it and maby even shoot a deer off of it.


Exactly!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Ive done the works, and its fun and all but it takes challenge out of it to hut over foodplots.
> 
> I also don't see a point in spending $500 on a shoulder mount for a decent buck. If you can shoot a 120" deer a season why mout them? Wait for a once in a lifetime animal and get a mount done of that one.


if I shoot a 120" deer with my bow in florida I'm mounting him! or even if he's in Ohio but maybe just a european mount then.
if I worked my butt of for that animal then I'm mounting him.

you make it seem like it's unethical to hunt over a food plot, not all fodd plots are 20x20, and if u want to kill a good bit of deer, for the meat or for the horns, then u will want to, thats why I killed 4 deer with my bow last year compared to others that didnt kill anything or see anything within bow range, it's still just as hard to kill them in a food plot than it is where they funnel through, and where they funnel through where someone will shoot them like I do sometimes is because they are on their way to that food plot that's not on your property or on your property.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

I have taped my hunts before. Me and my friends are gonna be a little more serious about it this year though.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

.22outdoorsmen said:


> I have taped my hunts before. Me and my friends are gonna be a little more serious about it this year though.


Cool man! It's a thrill


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I also do not understand why you would say foodplots are unethical, That is why the Drurys can produce some monster deer AND keep them coming back. If there isnt a foodplot in my foods (which sadly there is not) that is why all the bucks move and then those damn hillbillys shot up all our deer across the fence, foodplots keep deer in your woods is all im trying to say.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

But look how much land the drurys have.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> I don't really care about getting a big time spot on TV, though it would be cool as hell, it isn't my main goal. My main goal is to relive the moment whenever I want, and to catch that once in a lifetime moment on camera. I am not getting into it this year though...Money isn't allowing it.
> 
> I wish I could film all my hunts, it just isn't feesable right now.


That's really the reason I started last year.. I can't tell you even close to the number of times that I've watched all the footage from last year again.. Let's just say it's A LOT. I missed a ton of work this summer because I messed my knee up by now that it's at least good enough to start working again, depending on how much work I get in between now and September 15th I'm hoping to have another camera so that my brother and I can each take them out at the same time.. 

Hardcore, do you have any pictures of the buck you're after? How big are you thinking he is? That's an awesome story especially if you were to get the whole story on video and then leading up to the kill.. Good luck with him man.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

First off i never said it was unethical, if you got that out of it.. Read it again, slowly. Second, i never said it was easy, i said it was easier. I've hunted foodplots for the past couple seasons and have yet to get one. I could care less where you shoot a deer, but a food plot is designed to provide food, nutrition, and depending on what you plant shelter. In other words it draws the animals into a smaller area that you hunt around.

I live in rural mn... Friends and I have tried to get permission to land for a good while, ya know what it dont happens. If someone has good land where I live you ain't getting access. The 3 pieces I hunt at home in bow season are pretty small, one 20acre, one 40 and one a field edge off an 40acre bean field an a 80acre corn field. Gun season I hunt a 200acre stretch of swamp with a couple fiends or I hunt a 500 acre piece where a few of us have a shack(northern mn). Neither place has big deer. Sure there are some nice bucks but the biggest anyone has seen come out of my local area were a pair of 170" from either this season or the one before... Up north the biggest we have ever got, the group has had this piece for 30years is 140", nothing to write home about now adays. Maybe if I life's at home in the summers and didn't have a full time 50+ hr a week job I'd bust my ass for a farmer so I could hunt, but I got other priorities. 

But look how the drurys manage, hundreds of acres with access only to them with almost unlimited food sources that contain proper nutrition. Toss in genetics and look what you have. If they didnt get big deer that would be a miracle


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

Rory/MO said:


> That's really the reason I started last year.. I can't tell you even close to the number of times that I've watched all the footage from last year again.. Let's just say it's A LOT. I missed a ton of work this summer because I messed my knee up by now that it's at least good enough to start working again, depending on how much work I get in between now and September 15th I'm hoping to have another camera so that my brother and I can each take them out at the same time..
> 
> Hardcore, do you have any pictures of the buck you're after? How big are you thinking he is? That's an awesome story especially if you were to get the whole story on video and then leading up to the kill.. Good luck with him man.


I only have pictures of him as a 3 year old and one as a 4 year old. This year I have just seen him by scouting the bean fields with bino's.

The trail cam pic is of last year as a 4 year old and the shed pictures are his sheds from being a 3 year old.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

He's a real cool looking buck. Good luck with him!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> He's a real cool looking buck. Good luck with him!


x2. Nice buck.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

HardCoreOutdoor said:


> I only have pictures of him as a 3 year old and one as a 4 year old. This year I have just seen him by scouting the bean fields with bino's.
> 
> The trail cam pic is of last year as a 4 year old and the shed pictures are his sheds from being a 3 year old.


He is a freak! That is an awesome looking buck. Does he have split brow tines? Wow, what a deer. Good luck with him! He got that big for a reason, lets see if you can outsmart him!


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

I am putting a trail camera out tomorrow right where he has been coming out into the bean field every evening. I am hoping to get a couple decent pictures of him. He is a true SMART buck.


----------



## Opie91 (Feb 23, 2010)

He will look good on the wall!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

In response to my comment about hard land and all I do is drop the hammer... Um yeah I can say that. I go out, sit long days, walk lots of miles and glass lots of area. If i get a shot, I take it, Plain and simple. I dont have time to go out every evening or even once a week to scout , let along check cams, pubin plots, work em, hang sets, etc.... 

If I get to a comp any time soon I'll try and find some recent lan-sat airels of the land that I'm referring to a hard. Last time I looked they didn't have any after about half of it was logged(50/50) split of selective and cleat cut.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> He is a freak! That is an awesome looking buck. Does he have split brow tines? Wow, what a deer. Good luck with him! He got that big for a reason, lets see if you can outsmart him!


Yupp split browns and this year he has a split G2 on the one side!


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

HardCoreOutdoor said:


> Yupp split browns and this year he has a split G2 on the one side!


oh man he is a shooter for sure. I am almost interested though, what do you think he will look like in another year? Let him grow maybe and find out? I wonder if he doesn't turn into one of those freaks of nature non typical 200" deer!


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

N7709K said:


> First off i never said it was unethical, if you got that out of it.. Read it again, slowly. Second, i never said it was easy, i said it was easier. I've hunted foodplots for the past couple seasons and have yet to get one. I could care less where you shoot a deer, but a food plot is designed to provide food, nutrition, and depending on what you plant shelter. In other words it draws the animals into a smaller area that you hunt around.
> 
> I live in rural mn... Friends and I have tried to get permission to land for a good while, ya know what it dont happens. If someone has good land where I live you ain't getting access. The 3 pieces I hunt at home in bow season are pretty small, one 20acre, one 40 and one a field edge off an 40acre bean field an a 80acre corn field. Gun season I hunt a 200acre stretch of swamp with a couple fiends or I hunt a 500 acre piece where a few of us have a shack(northern mn). *Neither place has big deer. Sure there are some nice bucks but the biggest anyone has seen come out of my local area were a pair of 170" from either this season or the one before*... Up north the biggest we have ever got, the group has had this piece for 30years is 140", nothing to write home about now adays. Maybe if I life's at home in the summers and didn't have a full time 50+ hr a week job I'd bust my ass for a farmer so I could hunt, but I got other priorities.
> 
> But look how the drurys manage, hundreds of acres with access only to them with almost unlimited food sources that contain proper nutrition. Toss in genetics and look what you have. If they didnt get big deer that would be a miracle


did you really just say that your places don't have big deer, and the biggest were a pair of 170''...IN THE SAME SENTENCE?


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

bsites9 said:


> did you really just say that your places don't have big deer, and the biggest were a pair of 170''...IN THE SAME SENTENCE?


You know how long a deer would have to survive in PA to be a 170" deer? Do you know how many 170" deer are actually in PA? I would KILL to see a deer like that...I don't even think PA's state record whitetail is over 170"....


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

There are only 5 deer reported to the game comission over 170 taken with a bow and 23 on the rifle list...But the record buck was taken in 1943!


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> oh man he is a shooter for sure. I am almost interested though, what do you think he will look like in another year? Let him grow maybe and find out? I wonder if he doesn't turn into one of those freaks of nature non typical 200" deer!


He could be but I'm not waiting around to find out. At 5 years old he is basically at his max potential.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

HardCoreOutdoor said:


> He could be but I'm not waiting around to find out. At 5 years old he is basically at his max potential.


Yea that is true, it may be his time. Go get him this fall before someone else does!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

HardCoreOutdoor said:


> He could be but I'm not waiting around to find out. At 5 years old he is basically at his max potential.


x2. They don't grow much after 5.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

But pa is not mn.. Last season mn had like 3 200" bucks taken, so all told a 170" ain't that big... Isn't b&c 180" anyway. I've had family shoot 170" deer, got pics, even had one of the racks for a while. Neither are all that great, both have been scored by certified scorers. If you are going to judge size of deer, you gotta see where the area is....

One piece I can hunt is wi has some good deer on it, think they have gotten 3 or 4 180" typicals off it plus lots of smaller bucks. They just meat hunt too.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

There's a HUGE difference between a 200" deer and a 170" deer.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> There's a HUGE difference between a 200" deer and a 170" deer.


x2. There is a huge difference for me, and the rest of the world anyway.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Nevermind... Look I'm done here, I'm not going to keep up my argument for what I see when it falls on deaf ears


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol the "everyone else is wrong I'm right" attitude, classic. If you wanted to prove your point about not being any big deer where you hunt, you shouldn't have used the examples that you used.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

Rory/MO said:


> Lol the "everyone else is wrong I'm right" attitude, classic. If you wanted to prove your point about not being any big deer where you hunt, you shouldn't have used the examples that you used.


x2. On the bright side, we are having an awesome contest going on, over on our facebook page!
www.facebook.com/hcoutdoorz


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

Me and my buddies are all filming this year we got samsung hd cameras and a gorilla tree arm...theres about 6 of us who are all serious about it


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

ttt


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

arhoythunter outdoorman3 and i have a local based and online run show called fins n fur tv. i have a few cameras i use. but the one i use the most is a canon gl2


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> arhoythunter outdoorman3 and i have a local based and online run show called fins n fur tv. i have a few cameras i use. but the one i use the most is a canon gl2


Nice, website?


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hardcore if you dont mid me askin how much do you have invested in your camera...and how good of quality is the footage.....our cameras we got now are small but decent quality...we will probably be expanding to better cameras by next year....were still tryin to come up with a productions name


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

10gblevins02 said:


> Hardcore if you dont mid me askin how much do you have invested in your camera...and how good of quality is the footage.....our cameras we got now are small but decent quality...we will probably be expanding to better cameras by next year....were still tryin to come up with a productions name


All said and done... I have around 4 grand in my set-up but it produces amazing video!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

HardCoreOutdoor said:


> All said and done... I have around 4 grand in my set-up but it produces amazing video!


are you actually trying to make this your carear?


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> are you actually trying to make this your carear?


The way I see it is I am 15, I have a job that's gets paid pretty good. Before I have to get into the hassle of paying all these bills and expenses, I might as well spend the money on something I love and have a passion for because right now what do I actually NEED to save my money for? My parents support the food and clothes and book fee's. Just like I said might as well do it now, while I have the time and money because one day it could be gone!


----------



## turkey-killer (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice!! Took guts passing him up last year on a 200 acre farm. Hope it works out for you


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

HardCoreOutdoor said:


> Nice, website?


not for our fun show. for my show on versus channel the website is http://thefutureofhunting.com/ i just recently hooked up with them. every one should check it out and become a member. they are raffling of a youth only film hunt in africa


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

hardcoreoutdoors can we see some of your film? ill post a link to one mishap hunt i have online http://www.huntvids.com/video/1865/great-mass-buck-encounter-for-rookie-archer


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> hardcoreoutdoors can we see some of your film? ill post a link to one mishap hunt i have online http://www.huntvids.com/video/1865/great-mass-buck-encounter-for-rookie-archer


I would but I am holding on the videos off until our show is released.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I like the idea of filming hunts.. but I dont like the idea of spend a ton of money on it, I love to hunt and I see how many kids are trying to do this filming game.. and there are people the obviously have more money than me, so I think I might just stick to hunting at least until I get a little money, after a buy a truck.. you cant pick up chicks with a camera and a camera arm :wink:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

but on second hand, I am going to try and film this year with my little JVC camera. and a 40 dollar arm. If I like it.. next year ill try and get some good equipment.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> but on second hand, I am going to try and film this year with my little JVC camera. and a 40 dollar arm. If I like it.. next year ill try and get some good equipment.


That's what I did, except I still haven't upgraded equipment. At this point I just like the added challenge, and it lets me keep on reliving the hunt even years after it took place. Even my next camera and arm arent' going to even come close to breaking the bank, but it will be HD.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just want one of those cameras with the mic shoe on top.. but the only cameras that have those are over a thousand dollars.. I dont know why they cant add that to the low end cameras.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I like the idea of filming hunts.. but I dont like the idea of spend a ton of money on it, I love to hunt and I see how many kids are trying to do this filming game.. and there are people the obviously have more money than me, so I think I might just stick to hunting at least until I get a little money, after a buy a truck.. *you cant pick up chicks with a camera and a camera arm* :wink:


That you are mighty wrong with sir, very wrong with!

OMG that is wrong on so many levels. I would tell you some story's on here but I would more then likely get banned.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I like the idea of filming hunts.. *but I dont like the idea of spend a ton of money on it*, I love to hunt and I see how many kids are trying to do this filming game.. and there are people the obviously have more money than me, so I think I might just stick to hunting at least until I get a little money, after a buy a truck.. you cant pick up chicks with a camera and a camera arm :wink:


To me why not? My family is no near rich what so ever but If I have the money, might as well. I have a truck too. The main reason I get all this money is showing animals at the fair. I can get 4 grand selling my steer every year and have been doing it since I was 8 years old.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, I saw that you did that on FB, I have about 12 grand saved up and that is what I plan to buy a truck with. once I get a job next spring, then I will have some money flow. and you can not pick up girls around my parts with a hunting camera.. girls hate the idea of hunting around me.. I live in the heart of a city.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

HardCoreOutdoor said:


> To me why not? My family is no near rich what so ever but If I have the money, might as well. I have a truck too. The main reason I get all this money is showing animals at the fair. I can get 4 grand selling my steer every year and have been doing it since I was 8 years old.


Your not counting in the cost of feed. I've had calves since I was 6 and havn't had any the past 2 years because I'd only make about 0-50 per calf because of food cost fencing and equipment, panels, the tanks. All of it brought me down to earn little to no money. 

The bucket calves would only sell for about $300-$400 per calf without the cost of the food and everything else.


I know steers sell for alot, but there is no way your getting $4,000 out of them. Are you even taking the money out for feed out of the $4,000? The highest I've seen them go around here is $1,800. Most of them only go about $1,300- $1,500.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah, I saw that you did that on FB, I have about 12 grand saved up and that is what I plan to buy a truck with. once I get a job next spring, then I will have some money flow. and you can not pick up girls around my parts with a hunting camera.. girls hate the idea of hunting around me.. I live in the heart of a city.


That sucks I live in a town that might have 400 people in it. Luckily my land borders a deer lease. And most girls that go to my school hunt. But are b****** if you know what I mean.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I got you.. I know exactly what happens


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Your not counting in the cost of feed. I've had calves since I was 6 and havn't had any the past 2 years because I'd only make about 0-50 per calf because of food cost fencing and equipment, panels, the tanks. All of it brought me down to earn little to no money.
> 
> The bucket calves would only sell for about $300-$400 per calf without the cost of the food and everything else.
> 
> ...


There is some calves that go for $45,000 around here man.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

HardCoreOutdoor said:


> There is some calves that go for $45,000 around here man.


You've gotta be kidding me.

seriously, You saying they can sell 1 calf for $45,000. If they sell calves for $45,000 than we would have around $1,000,000 every year. 

I don't believe it at all.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

certain animals with certain genetics will and do sell for very very high prices. the top quality beef sells for like $70/lb if i remember right, but it could even be more. this isn't what you get in the local store its the top of the line beef. but $45k, that sounds steep for any animal

to be 15 with kind of cash flow.. well that would be nice, real nice. i'm workin all summer, anywhere from 40-80hr weeks and if i'm lucky i'll come away with $5k after 8 weeks of work.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> You've gotta be kidding me.
> 
> seriously, You saying they can sell 1 calf for $45,000. If they sell calves for $45,000 than we would have around $1,000,000 every year.
> 
> I don't believe it at all.


I can promise you there has been. You must not be big into showing. If you have the right genetics and the right people selling the right calf. It can get there. There is two girls from Colorado that buy calves in that price range every year. They come show them in the BEST program in Ohio. I can't think of there names right off the top of my head but yeah, trust me on this. One of the major Cattles Operations running today is Caldwell Show Cattle out of Iowa If I am correct.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

N7709K said:


> certain animals with certain genetics will and do sell for very very high prices. the top quality beef sells for like $70/lb if i remember right, but it could even be more. this isn't what you get in the local store its the top of the line beef. but $45k, that sounds steep for any animal
> 
> to be 15 with kind of cash flow.. well that would be nice, real nice. i'm workin all summer, anywhere from 40-80hr weeks and if i'm lucky i'll come away with $5k after 8 weeks of work.


It doesn't come easy. Every morning and evening rinsing and blowing my steer for 3 hours is tough. But in the end it's all worth it.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

HardCoreOutdoor said:


> It doesn't come easy. Every morning and evening rinsing and blowing my steer for 3 hours is tough. But in the end it's all worth it.


can you.. please define what blowing a steer means.. like.. blow drying? washing and drying him? dead serious.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> can you.. please define what blowing a steer means.. like.. blow drying? washing and drying him? dead serious.


I'm not even sure on this one. I think you are correct as I know some of my friends show cattle and they wash them and dry them but never heard it called blowing so IDK. 


I'm a big rancher/farm boy and I've never shown cattle. We just haul them up to the sale barns and sell them.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I'm not even sure on this one. I think you are correct as I know some of my friends show cattle and they wash them and dry them but never heard it called blowing so IDK.
> 
> 
> I'm a big rancher/farm boy and I've never shown cattle. We just haul them up to the sale barns and sell them.


:lol7:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

6hrs a day? 24/7/365?


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> can you.. please define what blowing a steer means.. like.. blow drying? washing and drying him? dead serious.


See we have a cooler room and we rinse for about and 1 hour with a hose to really soak them down. It really enhances the hair growth along with the cooler room which it can be 90 degrees out and you go into the cooler room and its 50 degrees that also enhances the hair growth. You then get a blower out (pic) and you blow dry them down. If you leave them wet at all in any place that's not a good deal, they need to be completely dry in all areas to maximize the growth. Then for the last half an hour you r spray Kleen Sheen (pic) in them and comb it in. The Kleen Sheen gives shine to the coat. All this does sound really weird to someone who has never done it but in the midwest there is a lot of cattle shows that are very competitive with jackpots going anywhere from $1,000 - $5,000. I'm still dead serious about calves going for $20,000 - $45,000 grand. I will post some pictures of the top producing stud bulls.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

N7709K said:


> 6hrs a day? 24/7/365?


Not every day. We put them in the cooler room around May so around May we start and then we stop around August because that is when our fair is and we sell them that Friday. So from May to August 6 hrs a day.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

HardCoreOutdoor said:


> See we have a cooler room and we rinse for about and 1 hour with a hose to really soak them down. It really enhances the hair growth along with the cooler room which it can be 90 degrees out and you go into the cooler room and its 50 degrees that also enhances the hair growth. You then get a blower out (pic) and you blow dry them down. If you leave them wet at all in any place that's not a good deal, they need to be completely dry in all areas to maximize the growth. Then for the last half an hour you r spray Kleen Sheen (pic) in them and comb it in. The Kleen Sheen gives shine to the coat. All this does sound really weird to someone who has never done it but in the midwest there is a lot of cattle shows that are very competitive with jackpots going anywhere from $1,000 - $5,000. I'm still dead serious about calves going for $20,000 - $45,000 grand. I will post some pictures of the top producing stud bulls.


Ohh I see now.. That is a big air blower! I am no cow expert but those look really expensive!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Man you guys are lucky to even have a job, imo. I have a hard enough time finding one in the first place, let a lone one that is steady and pays well. I'm lucky to make 1k (which I don't usually even make that) by the end of the year. There's not hardly any job opportunities around here beside some factory work or bailing hay. 

I know in a year or two I'm going to leave Ohio and try to find work somewhere out west. It's hard to find work in a small farming community.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

HardCoreOutdoor said:


> See we have a cooler room and we rinse for about and 1 hour with a hose to really soak them down. It really enhances the hair growth along with the cooler room which it can be 90 degrees out and you go into the cooler room and its 50 degrees that also enhances the hair growth. You then get a blower out (pic) and you blow dry them down. If you leave them wet at all in any place that's not a good deal, they need to be completely dry in all areas to maximize the growth. Then for the last half an hour you r spray Kleen Sheen (pic) in them and comb it in. The Kleen Sheen gives shine to the coat. All this does sound really weird to someone who has never done it but in the midwest there is a lot of cattle shows that are very competitive with jackpots going anywhere from $1,000 - $5,000. I'm still dead serious about calves going for $20,000 - $45,000 grand. I will post some pictures of the top producing stud bulls.


Thats quite the cow you got there. We aren't involved in showing at all. Just raising the calves and selling them. 


I have seen them show cattle at the county fairs but none of them blow them lol. They wash them and comb them until theres no mud/dirt and then they take them. 


So, the bulls that go for $20,000-$45,000. Do they sell them to feed yards or do the sell them to ranchers so they can get there calves?


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Thats quite the cow you got there. We aren't involved in showing at all. Just raising the calves and selling them.
> 
> 
> I have seen them show cattle at the county fairs but none of them blow them lol. They wash them and comb them until theres no mud/dirt and then they take them.
> ...


They rarely sell the bulls, what they will do is sell the bull's semen to AI the cows. A straw of semen can range anywhere $25-$1000.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

Those bulls that I have pictured can sell for easily 35 grand.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

HardCoreOutdoor said:


> They rarely sell the bulls, what they will do is sell the bull's semen to AI the cows. A straw of semen can range anywhere $25-$1000.


Ya. I knew that they sell the semen for very,very high prices to easily reach almost $50,000 but I thought you said that they sell the bulls themselves for $45,000.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I wish I could sell my semen for 1 grand..


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I wish I could sell my semen for 1 grand..


:lol3: :lol3: :lol3: :lol3: :lol3:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

35k, if the genetics are that good why sell the animal?


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Ya. I knew that they sell the semen for very,very high prices to easily reach almost $50,000 but I thought you said that they sell the bulls themselves for $45,000.


Oh yeah you could easily sell each one of those bulls for that amount of money.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

N7709K said:


> 35k, if the genetics are that good why sell the animal?


Your asking the wrong person. I guess some people just do it for the $$


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

seems more cost effective to sell the genes and keep the animal.. 50 pops in a cup and thats the price


----------

